# TYR - Tyro Payments



## System (4 December 2019)

Tyro Payments are a technology-focused company providing Australian businesses with payment solutions and value-adding business banking products. Tyro provide simple, flexible and reliable payments solutions as a merchant acquirer, along with complementary business banking products.

In FY19, Tyro partnered with more than 29,000 Australian merchants and processed more than $17.5 billion in transaction value, generating $189.8 million in revenue and income from all business segments. In the same year, they originated $52.2 million in loans and held merchant deposits totalling $26.9 million at 30 June 2019.

Tyro are Australia's fifth largest merchant acquiring bank by number of terminals in the market, behind the four major banks.

It is anticipated that TYR will list on the ASX during December 2019.

https://www.tyro.com


----------



## bigdog (4 December 2019)

Just two more days!

*Upcoming ASX IPOs*

*Tyro Payments Limited TYR 06/12/2019*

Future Generation Investment Forum presentation last Thursday in Melbourne 28/11/19 included:

Jun Bei, Tyro if you don’t recognise the name, it’s because it’s not listed yet! However, by next Friday it will be.

Tyro is a payments-solution to retailers. Her slide below provides a neat summary.







The company services retailers, hospitality, and medical centres, and with 51,000 outlets, it transacts $17 billion annually, or 10% market share.

The benefit to the consumer is that it is highly reliable, has extra functionality (e.g.: splitting bills or adding tips), incorporates Alipay and Zip, and is fully integrated with the point of sale. Jun Bei sees further verticals being added in time, and flagged a move into travel.


----------



## galumay (4 December 2019)

This will destroy retail investor's capital. Suckers will pile into the IPO no doubt, but anyone capable of reading and understanding a prospectus and financial statements would not touch this with a barge pole.


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2019)

Expected to commence trading today 12:00 PM and shares issued at $2.75

Top 20 Holders (uploaded)

I imagine that SP trading will be big gains for these guys!











146


----------



## bigdog (6 December 2019)

There was much money to be made for all holders


----------



## galumay (6 December 2019)

As I said, out of the pockets of retail investors....


----------



## Klogg (6 December 2019)

galumay said:


> As I said, out of the pockets of retail investors....



Now trading at almost 15 times gross profit... (not that you should look at multiples of GP, but that's their chosen metric).

SMP trading at less than this after factoring in the NZ buyout, debt repayment and dividend. And they're growing way faster. And profitable.


----------



## galumay (6 December 2019)

...and I wouldn't buy SMP either! As you say, its a much better business, but I believe the big four banks will continue to dominate this space.


----------



## Klogg (6 December 2019)

galumay said:


> ...and I wouldn't buy SMP either! As you say, its a much better business, but I believe the big four banks will continue to dominate this space.




I can confidently say it'll either be Tyro or SMP dominating. Pricing structures alone will show that.

The banks have enjoyed regulatory protection for far too long, and are now running bloated businesses as far as EFTPOS is concerned.


----------



## galumay (6 December 2019)

When I looked into it SMP cant compete on pricing with the banks, also the big four have the incumbency, most retailers already use their POS terminals. I may well be wrong, and it wont be the first or last time, but my experience running my own business, as well as talking to others is what informs my view. Either way its a low margin business with no barriers to entry. Not my game.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2020)

Klogg said:


> I can confidently say it'll either be Tyro or SMP dominating. Pricing structures alone will show that.
> 
> The banks have enjoyed regulatory protection for far too long, and are now running bloated businesses as far as EFTPOS is concerned.



Follow the money...
Mike Cannon Brookes
https://www.startupdaily.net/2019/1...atlassians-mike-cannon-brookes-tops-the-list/
Nuff said. This stock was recommended to me, only the second one recommended. The first was Xero at ~ $13 around early 2016?
F.Rock
PS; I am looking for an entry...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2020)

> _Tyro is a payments-solution to retailers. The company services retailers, hospitality, and medical centres, and with 51,000 outlets, it transacts $17 billion annually, or 10% market share.
> 
> The benefit to the consumer is that it is highly reliable, has extra functionality (e.g.: splitting bills or adding tips), incorporates Alipay and Zip, and is fully integrated with the point of sale. Analyst Jun Bei sees further verticals being added in time, and flagged a move into travel_.



....a quote from somewhere. ... It has some attractions, but is not 'essential', has to overcome the incumbents and, realistically, is only nipping at the heels of the A team. And has to wear costs to gain share.


----------



## Trav. (23 January 2020)

TYR come up on my scan today and to be honest I had never heard of them before but I probably can be forgiven as they only listed Dec 2019.

Not much history obviously to form a real opinion on the chart but having a nice run at the moment.

Watching out of interest only


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2020)

galumay said:


> This will destroy retail investor's capital. Suckers will pile into the IPO no doubt, but anyone capable of reading and understanding a prospectus and financial statements would not touch this with a barge pole.







Klogg said:


> I can confidently say it'll either be Tyro or SMP dominating. Pricing structures alone will show that.





I was out at 3.55 a fortnight ago...
Have been looking for a re-entry, but, well, it's not playing the retrace game at the moment...
F.Rock


----------



## Klogg (5 February 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> View attachment 100109
> 
> I was out at 3.55 a fortnight ago...
> Have been looking for a re-entry, but, well, it's not playing the retrace game at the moment...
> F.Rock




The ingenico buyout really fuelled speculation. Then SMP reported a very nice terminal number update, and here we are.

100% gains in a few months for me... Totally unwarranted, but I'll take freebies.


----------



## Trav. (8 February 2020)

Klogg said:


> 100% gains in a few months for me




@Klogg nice work here and good luck in the trade.


----------



## galumay (8 February 2020)

Well done @Klogg still cant see an investible business in either of them, but here we are. In this market everything just keeps going up!


----------



## frugal.rock (12 February 2020)

A strong open today at 4.53.
Settled on a 4.37 close. Down 2.7%.
Have settled on a nickname for this one, Tyro Banks.
Daily volume average is active over the last 7 bars.
Interesting to see where it goes from here?
F.Rock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 February 2020)

Half-year Revenue ($m) 117.3, up 28.4%
Net loss ($m) 19.2, up 150%
Transacrtion value ($b) 11.1, up 30%
Business unit revenue ($m) $2.6, up 70.8%


----------



## dyna (17 March 2020)

Bought $5 grand worth at $1.70.Throw of the dice,I guess(like everything else these days,eh?)...It might have to be a long term keeper.Maybe some day I'll kick myself for not being more brave.


----------



## So_Cynical (17 March 2020)

dyna said:


> Bought $5 grand worth at $1.70.Throw of the dice,I guess(like everything else these days,eh?)...It might have to be a long term keeper.Maybe some day I'll kick myself for not being more brave.



Tyro is burning cash, thus the 1.70 price, yep everything is a dice roll in this market, going to be many people kicking themselves in the months and years to come for all sorts of decisions.

Having a look Tyro does look cheap, they have cash burn and cash so...


----------



## frugal.rock (17 March 2020)

dyna said:


> Bought $5 grand worth at $1.70.Throw of the dice,I guess(like everything else these days,eh?)...It might have to be a long term keeper.Maybe some day I'll kick myself for not being more brave.



I couldn't help myself.... picked up some at $ 1.515  & 1.60
52 week low again today at $1.51
Fingers and toes crossed!
But way oversold, the newer market darlings get smacked hard!

F.Rock


----------



## So_Cynical (17 March 2020)

$4.53 to $1.51 Top to bottom is a hell of a drop for the newest market darling - 66% fall.
~


----------



## frugal.rock (17 March 2020)

Yep, about the same for Z1P and Afterpay did circa 50%
Would say, one could think they have bottomed out, but I wouldn't be surprised if they hit the lows again and punch through a bit more.

Quite a few stocks amongst my lists hit 52 week lows today, in many cases, again.

F.Rock


----------



## UMike (18 March 2020)

We use Tyro EFT. 
Money goes into My Tyro bank acc.

I tend to transfer it nightly into the business Bank acc nightly atm for obvious reasons.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 March 2020)

Offloaded the Tyro stocks today.
A thought had occurred to me... if Tyro mainly makes its money from transactions through fixed terminals, then we are going to see a possible drastic? drop off of transactions.
Not sure if the supermarkets use them though.?
They plan to do weekly announcements regarding their situation, so I guess any drop offs may be less dramatic visually for the shorter term. Will probably help the SP stability somewhat...
A breakdown of where there terminals are at would be interesting.

F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (8 May 2020)

Well, Tyro continues to recover nicely.
1 month chart.
F.Rock
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thought it might be interesting to see Z1P alongside.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 May 2020)

probably doing well on an ABC* pattern.

*_Anything But Cash
_
But were we expecting DE* breakdown?

*_Deferred Expenditure_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2020)

_- from the *AFR:*_

_Robbie Cooke, the chief executive of listed payment group Tyro, is a glass half-full type of guy. And the data on the slow reopening of the Australian economy is only adding to his confidence in better times ahead._

_Tyro, in an example of transparency for which it deserves much credit, has been releasing weekly data on the transactions going through its platform, which serves 32,000 mainly small and medium businesses around Australia concentrated on hospitality (about 45 per cent of Tyro’s activity), retail (35 per cent) and health (12 per cent)._

_What Cooke has seen is a gradual but unmistakable fightback in the Australian business community._


> “I am very much in the optimistic camp,” he says. “Businesses are resilient and people have reinvented themselves.”



_April was the low point on Tyro’s platform. Where transaction volumes grew 30 per cent in February to $1.8 billion, they fell 38 per cent in April to $911 million_

_But things have slowly picked up through the back half of May, as more parts of the economy have reopened. In the first week of May, transaction volumes were down 20 per cent. By the end of the third week of the month, volumes were down 18 per cent._

_Hospitality is still tough and health has proven slower to recover than Cooke expected. But retail is starting to pick itself off the canvass._


> “We’re seeing this nice improvement as each week goes on and that’s very much coming through in the retail space,” Cooke says. “As more and more shops open up that will continue to come through."



Share price of TYR now back to where it was before the shutdown (but if volumes are still down, then there's got to be some exuberance priced in?)


----------



## frugal.rock (27 May 2020)

It depends on how you squash a chart as well 
The chart is Tyros life listed, thus far. I believe it was a private company for many years prior though. 
Volume seems to be ok. Price ranges on the larger side of averages ATM. It moves as quick as, on occasion. Not holding ATM.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2020)

Yes, possibly.  The volume I referred to was the transactional volume that is a TYR metric.







> ..._transaction volumes were down 20 per cent. By the end of the third week of the month, volumes were down 18 per cent.._



as a ticket clipper, it's probably a good gauge of how they're travelling. 

I took out daily trade volume, could have left it it in to flatten the curves.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 June 2020)

Nice big volume on closing Friday.
In fact, biggest volume day for Tyro since listed. Something's afoot.
Looking for the Monday covid19 update, well, later in the morning now...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Check the CSPA bar on the intraday chart below
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ... certainly interesting when ~$70,000,000 changed hands in the CSPA...
Purchasing metrics should show a better increase yet again, over last week and week on year.
Holding.
F.Rock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 June 2020)

was sniffing around TYR, mainly because of its origins in Private Equity. Now those guys are the ones that make the money!
https://ellerstoncapital.com/funds/ellerston-jaade-private-assets-fund/

From an article about JAADE "_The fourth, a stake in recently listed fintech Tyro Payments, was sold in March. JAADE made 2½ times its money on the investment in less than a year, according to Mr Leslie_."

The backpats include this:







> Tyro is the leading challenger in merchant services and payment terminal markets in Australia (www.tyro.com) leveraging its proprietary technology stack that enables an end-to-end payment solution for merchants. Tyro was one of the first fintech companies in Australia to be granted a banking license. Tyro has entered into an agreement with the world’s largest online payment platform, Alipay, to become the first *Australian *bank to offer an all-in-one Eftpos solution with the Chinese outfit.



. Haven't seen the Alipay connection mentioned before, and does it mean anything?

(_don't hold_)


----------



## frugal.rock (30 June 2020)

dyna said:


> Bought $5 grand worth at $1.70.Throw of the dice,I guess(like everything else these days,eh?)...It might have to be a long term keeper.Maybe some day I'll kick myself for not being more brave.



Probably about time to kick yourself once. 
Have kicked myself many times on Tyro...   
note to self, continue holding... accumulate in due course.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Haven't seen the Alipay connection mentioned before, and does it mean anything?



Well Alipay is probably the biggest payment platform in China (there's only 2 huge one's...). I can't quantify that though.
Some signs of recovery emerging.
My own independent market research suggests that retailers like Tyro and the last one I spoke with was with NAB but moving to Tyro due to lower fees. 
It's not news the banks need to sharpen their pencils...
Another Mike Cannon Brookes Grok Ventures investee (unconfirmed by me).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

Noticed Tyro on the tap n go payment machine in the pub this evening


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Noticed Tyro on the tap n go payment machine in the pub this evening



Every time I see one, I do market research, attendent dependent. 
(IE; Manager or a "has a clue" type)


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

Update for those interested.
Steady as she goes. The love is returning, bit by bit. 
"It won't happen overnight...."


----------



## bk1 (31 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The love is returning, bit by bit.




And so it should, August transaction data equal to year on year, year to date transaction value up 5%.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

bk1 said:


> And so it should, August transaction data equal to year on year, year to date transaction value up 5%.



but tough to achieve growth is supplier is unreliable.



> _Tyro is experiencing a terminal connectivity issue with respect to a limited number of its EFTPOS terminals. The issue has been present since 7:00pm Tuesday 5 January 2021 and every effort is being made to achieve a resolution. To this end, Tyro is working closely with our terminal supplier, Worldline, who are assisting in the resolution effort_.
> _Tyro is also doing all that it is able to mitigate the impact upon merchants with the issue appearing to impact ~15% of our terminal fleet as active in January 2021. At this stage the issue has caused a ~5% reduction in expected transaction values over the period in question._



Limited (!) to 100,000 terminals, it is reported. ... and now a week


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

"As the outage affecting thousands of eftpos machines stretches into a *sixth day*, irate small business owners are demanding compensation for merchant fees and lost revenue. "


----------



## peter2 (14 January 2021)

Tyro terminal breakdown has made main stream evening news.   No fix for another week.  Class action being considered. 

Is it true that effected businesses could go to Officeworks, buy an SQ terminal and be up and running quickly with another provider?


----------



## Ferret (14 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Is it true that effected businesses could go to Officeworks, buy an SQ terminal and be up and running quickly with another provider?




I don't know, but Tyro is the little guy trying to compete with the big four banks in this field.  

You'd have to think a lot of the pissed off small business clients will be leaving for the banks.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2021)

Down a further 10%

Attack of the shorters.







> Tyro in trading pause after short seller Viceroy warns of "significant downside" and labels it the most "underwhelming" fintech.


----------



## bk1 (15 January 2021)

Thats what i'm thinking. This is overdone from an IT process malfunction perspective. This is a planned short selling move.


----------



## peter2 (15 January 2021)

Those evil short sellers. 🤑  Trading halt called.


----------



## peter2 (15 January 2021)

It is interesting to consider if TYR has been oversold and is it a reversal opportunity when trading is reopened. Personally, it's not my trading style but it might appeal to others (for discussion).


----------



## rnr (16 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> It is interesting to consider if TYR has been oversold and is it a reversal opportunity when trading is reopened. Personally, it's not my trading style but it might appeal to others (for discussion).
> 
> View attachment 118485




Hi @peter2,
An interesting observation regarding the reversal opportunity, especially if the last bar was at the end of a 5 wave move down.
Only time will tell.
Cheers, Rob


----------



## UMike (16 January 2021)

As a user of Tyro I tend to agree with @peter2 . We love our EFT machine and use their Banking facility.

With their technical issues the only things to consider is

The immediate loss of income due to their outage, 
Legal action and Compensation (if any)
Loss of customers
While I have had no issues you'd think it would be up to the clients to have a fall back system. We have so I can not see how this supposed class action will carry much weight.

Is not my type of company to trade in but with a bit more research and confidence maybe I will.


----------



## UMike (19 January 2021)

Fair reward if you were brave.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 January 2021)

UMike said:


> Fair reward if you were brave.



Up 25%. 


> _Based on the quantity of terminals being collected daily and the time to return repaired units to merchants, Tyro expects to have the incident resolved by the end of the week._




the shorter report smelled of opportunism, didn't pass the pub test.


----------



## peter2 (11 February 2021)

Reversal opportunities represent the lure of above average returns for small risk. The only concern is that there's already no demand for the stock that's why it's at a low price. Being the early bird puts us at more risk.

On the perceived growing turnover going through it's terminals (see latest Covid update) *TYR* might start attracting longer term investors soon. I hope. There's no doubt that it's brand has been damaged by the recent terminal failures and poor public relations throughout that incident.

I've been bold and started a spec trade on *TYR*. After all isn't this the sort of trade for the spec portfolio?






Looking at yesterday's HVBB I'm thinking that if todays volume is <1/2 yesterday's or todays close is higher, it might be a good idea to add to this position when it trades above 2.80 - 2.85. I'll keep it in mind with an alert.


----------



## dyna (13 February 2021)

Jeebus! A specie? I hope not.


----------



## peter2 (22 February 2021)

dyna said:


> Jeebus! A specie? I hope not.



Reversal setups are just a little more risky than my normal break-out setups so that's why I labelled it a "spec" trade. On the plus side the rewards are greater if the reversal works out. It seems that *TYR* has started well. Added to the initial position with another purchase as price triggered my alert.

*TYR* reporting record FY transactions and a promising outlook.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 February 2021)

Mr Mike Cannon-Brookes wouldn't be impressed with it being labelled a speccie....
Watch it hit $4 within a week...

The nerve of some people...


----------



## frugal.rock (4 March 2021)

Ok, so it didn't rush up on my behest, however am liking the modest headway of the upward trend.

As this is a stock I have traded before and know of, was satisfied to take the lead from @peter2  (after a quick chart gander) and entered on 17th FEB on 2.67 with a half position.

I am more inclined to hold this on a medium to long term basis, however after recent events, holding term is now decided by the stock and it's particulars.

If it (any particular stock) doesn't perform, it's GAWN !


----------



## peter2 (4 March 2021)

As you referenced me I will state that I've sold one of the two positions in TYR at 3.19. Think of this as selling half. If I'd started with a half position I hold for more as selling half of a half doesn't earn much.


----------



## finicky (4 March 2021)

Geez, s.p of $3.19 for sales per share of 0.43, negative earnings and no listed history of performance to go by. Must be going to take the world by storm. Only for the cognoscenti.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 March 2021)

peter2 said:


> As you referenced me I will state that I've sold one of the two positions in TYR at 3.19. Think of this as selling half. If I'd started with a half position I hold for more as selling half of a half doesn't earn much.



Can I ask, did you sell last Friday being 26th Feb?
Just interested in this case on the chart around your half exit.
Much obliged.


----------



## peter2 (16 March 2021)

*TYR* trading above initial target for the reversal setup posted earlier (ka-ching).  I expect some selling at this level as relieved holders during the terminal malfunction selloff get their money back. 

The spec portfolio will trail an exit stop quite tightly (3.20) while my medium term portfolios will trail a bit further below (3.00) to allow price to form a shallow consolidation at this level (before moving higher?). 

A solid close above 3.50 may be a good indicator to buy some more.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 April 2021)

I expect with Tyro, that now we are past the 12 month covid dump, sales figures YoY should start improving greatly. 
(Consider where retailers were at 12 months ago)
Solid trend in from start of Feb, and I note that "systems" are picking up on this.
Current pullback representing opportunity IMO. (One might like to see how this plays out, but I personally wouldn't myself.)
Currently not held, but that's only due to no positions being available. (I may rotate something early this week)


----------



## dyna (4 September 2021)

Despite payment terminal dramas at the start of the year, the Tyro battler's market cap has gained a bit since then ,to just above $1.9 Billion. That's enough for it to now enter the blue-chip S&P/ASX 200 index league.
Poor old NUIX, on the other hand, got the heave-ho, after its market capitalisation more than halved to $860 Mill. in the past 6 months.


----------



## finicky (4 September 2021)

This Livewire article sees its growth prospect as limited, prefers EML








						EML or Tyro: Who's the better payments player?
					

Not all payments companies are created equal. And there are perhaps few better illustrations of this than the contrasting fortunes of EML Payments and Tyro Payments. Following their recent results, I spoke with Shane Fitzgerald from Monash Investors Limited to get a deeper understanding of these...




					www.livewiremarkets.com


----------



## frugal.rock (4 September 2021)

A while ago I purchased something from a retailer who I knew had onboarded with Tyro.
It was a Sunday and he used a NAB? terminal instead of the Tyro one.
When I quizzed him about why not the Tyro terminal, he replied they dont get paid by Tyro until Tuesday from any weekend transactions. Interesting I thought.

I had thought Tyro was also a lender?
Not sure about EML so can't comment.
I  would think Tyro SP will come out of its trading range when the country is on the back nine of covid, whenever that will be. 
This opinion is mainly based around the fact we are talking a terminals based increase of transactions. 
One needs to be able to find that shop open to be able to flash a card at their terminals.


----------



## Miner (4 November 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I expect with Tyro, that now we are past the 12 month covid dump, sales figures YoY should start improving greatly.
> (Consider where retailers were at 12 months ago)
> Solid trend in from start of Feb, and I note that "systems" are picking up on this.
> Current pullback representing opportunity IMO. (One might like to see how this plays out, but I personally wouldn't myself.)
> ...



Your april price has returned today


----------



## Miner (4 November 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> A while ago I purchased something from a retailer who I knew had onboarded with Tyro.
> It was a Sunday and he used a NAB? terminal instead of the Tyro one.
> When I quizzed him about why not the Tyro terminal, he replied they dont get paid by Tyro until Tuesday from any weekend transactions. Interesting I thought.
> 
> ...



As you would have read today's report that TYRO has galloped on loan amount however small beginning it was.
They are still hungry to acquire more but the market has given them a clean sweep - there must be a cat inside a bag yet to come out.

Some merchants have taken the company to court as per the presentation disclosure 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02447023-2A1336100?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		










			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02447166-2A1336169?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Connectivity issue has hunted them down and still a challenge ??


----------



## aus_trader (4 November 2021)

Miner said:


> Your april price has returned today



Maybe Director resignation also had something to do with the big price drop.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2022)

aus_trader said:


> Maybe Director resignation also had something to do with the big price drop.



great chart .... if disappointment is your thing.

_Payments company Tyro has suffered a major sell-off after it said COVID-19 lockdowns “significantly impacted transaction value growth” in the first half . Tyro shares sank 26 per cent to $1.61 in mid-afternoon trade, as its spending caused the company’s overall losses to deepen to $11.2 million on a normalised basis from $2.8 million in the corresponding period the year before.

Tyro said its result came against the backdrop of continuing costs related to COVID-19 assistance to merchants, including rent relief for terminals and the deferral of certain fee changes.

Biggest shareholder. Cannon-Brookes.. (genius)_


----------



## frugal.rock (21 February 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Biggest shareholder. Cannon-Brookes.. (genius)



He only lost a bit of pocket change today... $39 million.


----------



## peter2 (21 February 2022)

Tyro's excuses are lame as the losses are mounting H1 FY22 (-*18M*) , H1 FY21 (-*3.4M*)

NSW/Vic covid lockdowns ended in Oct 2021. Share price in Nov 21, 4.00, now 1.615. 
Tyro has kept the market informed with weekly Covid business updates. 

_Pepe le-Pew_ wouldn't go near this. 💩


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2022)

peter2 said:


> Tyro's excuses are lame as the losses are mounting H1 FY22 (-*18M*) , H1 FY21 (-*3.4M*)



And "_continuing costs related to COVID-19 assistance to merchants, including rent relief for terminals and the deferral of certain fee changes" _doesn't sound like a strong negotiating position. 

(Never interested me)


----------



## Miner (21 February 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> He only lost a bit of pocket change today... $39 million.



there was a hole in the pocket - no one noticed


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> $4.53 to $1.51 Top to bottom is a hell of a drop for the newest market darling - 66% fall.
> ~
> View attachment 101422



On sale again !!!! good for a trade if nothing else.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 February 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> On sale again !!!! good for a trade if nothing else.



Still watching and waiting on that front.

5 day chart, 15 minute bars.
Would want to see supply backing off and price turning up in a convincing matter


----------



## frugal.rock (23 February 2022)

Hmmm.
Interesting. I'm in at 1.505 😬
Not convinced yet though... could be a false start, but as it's going to be a long termer, it shouldn't matter much.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 February 2022)

peter2 said:


> _Pepe le-Pew_ wouldn't go near this.



Good. 
Pepe needs to learn some manners...


----------



## dyna (24 February 2022)

Tyro director David Thodey bought 66,000 shares a couple of days ago at $ 1.53. What a guy.
I bought ten grand worth today at $ 1.45 ....What a fool.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 February 2022)

dyna said:


> I bought ten grand worth today at $ 1.45 ....What a fool.



Well, your in profit.
Current SP is $1.47

FWIW, It takes some nads to be buying today... time will tell all. I'm in it for the long haul.

🙈🙉🙊


----------



## finicky (24 February 2022)

Glib comment but wouldn't buy the monthly chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 February 2022)

dyna said:


> Tyro director David Thodey bought 66,000 shares a couple of days ago at $ 1.53. What a guy.
> I bought ten grand worth today at $ 1.45 ....What a fool.



How's that self loathing going ? 😘


----------



## Ferret (25 February 2022)

Another director bought 136,565 yesterday.  It's a reasonable show of confidence.

I bought too early a few days ago at $1.62.


----------



## UMike (24 March 2022)

Still pissed at missing out a buy a substantial amount @ $1.50 took a small dabble today.

Chart for interest


----------



## UMike (1 April 2022)

Got another lot today. Chart shows my reasoning.


----------



## UMike (2 May 2022)

With the worst month for tech stocks in decades over, tipped this for a massive turn around for May.
If it happens Ill thank my lucky stars and go away.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 May 2022)

$1.20 goddam - cheap if you like it, another good punt for those looking for a longer term flutter?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

Looks like a classic dead cat bounce since Feb? now $1.19

And how long can the weekly Trading Update come with a _Covid-19 _rider?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Looks like a classic dead cat bounce since Feb? now $1.19



and another weekly update, with the additional release from escrow information.... Gee whiz, 93c.  Hasn't been that price since ..... NEVER. 
all time low, on an open ended scale, that is.


Dona Ferentes said:


> And how long can the weekly Trading Update come with a _Covid-19 _rider?



the answer is; at least until early June 2022.

DNH


----------



## UMike (7 June 2022)

Seems to be caught on the NASDAQ anchor that is affecting every IT stock atm.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2022)

Tyro Payments shares fell as much as 20 per cent this morning to* 62¢ *after it said chief executive Robbie Cooke has provided six months’ notice before he leaves to join Star Entertainment.


----------



## UMike (29 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Tyro Payments shares fell as much as 20 per cent this morning to* 62¢ *after it said chief executive Robbie Cooke has provided six months’ notice before he leaves to join Star Entertainment.



With the awesome job he is doing at TYR how much did Star Ent fall.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 June 2022)

With the announcement heading being
"*CEO AND MANAGING DIRECTOR RESIGNATION"*
Capital letters, Bold font, yelling.?., and I initially had thought 2 people were bailing.... 
First impressions were "the rats are jumping ship".


----------



## UMike (26 July 2022)

With ZIP more than doubling recently maybe it is time for TYR to catch up.

(Plus they'll get back the terminal that I have been hording the past few months.)


----------



## frugal.rock (4 August 2022)

Onya Klutz.
Currently on first in the monthly comp.
Hoping for your sake the gaps don't get filled... if one does, I'm in.


----------



## aus_trader (19 August 2022)

One of the better Fintech companies on the ASX in my opinion.

Probably some of the funds could trickle down to TYR from the Afterpay (APT) beneficiaries looking for a another Fintech. They got paid truckloads when taken over by the US payment giant Square Inc. (now called Block Inc)

I have purchased some shares of TYR for the Speculative Stock Portfolio here on ASF.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2022)

Tyro has rejected a $1.27 per share takeover bid from private equity group led by Potentia Capital. The deal offered shareholders 100 per cent cash, or a mix of 50 per cent cash and scrip.

Grok Ventures the venture capital vehicle of Mike Cannon-Brookes agreed it would vote its 12.5 per cent stake in Tyro in favour of the bid subject to certain conditions.

Tyro’s board said the offer is materially below its valuation of the business and below where the stock has traded at in the last 12 months.


----------



## UMike (8 September 2022)

Mike Cannon-Brookes must be an absolute moron or market manipulator. What did he buy in at?


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2022)

UMike said:


> Mike Cannon-Brookes must be an absolute moron or market manipulator. What did he buy in at?



Or could be back-door dealing with the Private Equity to get the losses back or get a juicy controlling stake in the company once the deal goes through.

There are all sorts of fraudulent dealings than meets the eye. Hope shareholders / management don't fool for these low-balling tactics.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 September 2022)

AFR 26/1/2021

"The Atlassian co-founder bought into the then unlisted Tyro in 2015, as part of a funding round also involving Aussie fund manager TDM Growth Partners and America’s Tiger Global Management.

Grok opted to retain its Tyro stake at the company’s initial public offering in December 2019, and again when a voluntary escrow lapsed last year."

I personally wouldn't be making assertions about Mike CB in regards to any criminal activity.


----------



## dyna (9 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> AFR 26/1/2021
> 
> "The Atlassian co-founder bought into the then unlisted Tyro in 2015, as part of a funding round also involving Aussie fund manager TDM Growth Partners and America’s Tiger Global Management.
> 
> ...



Me neither ,but you can be sure that Mr. C.B. got a phone call way before the market was informed.

That's just the way it goes, in this game.


----------



## KevinBB (9 September 2022)

Those who are sceptical on this matter (the proposed takeover of TYR), and to avoid any further speculation, should read this AFR article which describes the involvement of Grok and Potentia in the bid.

Most importantly, this quote from the article:
_Cannon-Brookes signed the pre-bid agreement, opposite Potentia’s Tim Reed._​
KH


----------



## anca (9 September 2022)

KevinBB said:


> Those who are sceptical on this matter (the proposed takeover of TYR), and to avoid any further speculation, should read this AFR article which describes the involvement of Grok and Potentia in the bid.
> 
> Most importantly, this quote from the article:
> _Cannon-Brookes signed the pre-bid agreement, opposite Potentia’s Tim Reed._​
> KH



Can't as it is behind a pay wall.

Cut and paste for the Plebs?

Most important - Potentia has a fair way to go to convince Tyro Payments to sell it the company


----------



## dyna (9 September 2022)

For you folks unable to get the full story from today's finance rag :

One fund manager dismisses the bid as opportunistic , adding that the company has no revenue problem , just an " outrageous " cost base , which is likely to be targeted by a successful bidder, perhaps by closing down Tyro's  lending business. However, that banking license could attract , yet a different sort of bidder .
Private equity outfit, Potentia is expected to pay more ( up to its 25 c threshold ) for the bid to go through.


----------



## aus_trader (11 September 2022)

Part of the article...


----------



## So_Cynical (11 September 2022)

anca said:


> Can't as it is behind a pay wall.



Turn off java script for AFR to bypass paywall.


----------



## UMike (25 October 2022)

WESTPAC CONFIRMS PRELIMINARY DISCUSSIONS WITH TYRO Westpac confirms it is in preliminary discussions with Tyro Payments Limited to acquire 100% of the company’s issued share capital. There is no certainty that any transaction will result. An acquisition would strengthen Westpac’s small business proposition, enabling it to better support customers and grow merchant acquiring, particularly in the hospitality and healthcare sectors

Woth Holding on to see what the outcome is.


----------



## aus_trader (25 October 2022)

UMike said:


> WESTPAC CONFIRMS PRELIMINARY DISCUSSIONS WITH TYRO Westpac confirms it is in preliminary discussions with Tyro Payments Limited to acquire 100% of the company’s issued share capital. There is no certainty that any transaction will result. An acquisition would strengthen Westpac’s small business proposition, enabling it to better support customers and grow merchant acquiring, particularly in the hospitality and healthcare sectors
> 
> Woth Holding on to see what the outcome is.



If a *much higher* bid comes through, I will consider selling out my remaining position...


----------



## UMike (17 November 2022)

Been A month now.
Preliminary discussions evolve into?????


----------



## UMike (17 November 2022)

Been A month now.
Preliminary discussions evolve into?????


----------



## UMike (17 November 2022)

Been A month now.
Preliminary discussions evolve into?????


----------



## Ferret (30 November 2022)

My pick for the December comp.

No news on any takeover last month, but the share price shot up towards the end of the month.  

Something in the wind?


----------



## aus_trader (2 December 2022)

Ferret said:


> My pick for the December comp.
> 
> No news on any takeover last month, but the share price shot up towards the end of the month.
> 
> Something in the wind?



Looks interesting. The price has continued to rise lately...






I sold the remaining half of shares in TYR as the price was stagnating for a while in the _Speculative_ _Stock_ Portfolio
making it the best trade of 2022 which was such a challenging year. Missed out on that recent price surge which would have made it even better to have captured.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 December 2022)

Tyro Payments plunged 19.5 per cent to $1.20 after it rejected a revised takeover offer from Potentia Capital, and second potential bidder Westpac Banking Corporation walked away.


----------



## UMike (13 December 2022)

FYI
Change of interests of substantial holder Potentia Capital Management Pty Ltd  is now 16.08%

also

1 Terms of Revised Non-Binding Offer Based on our due diligence to date, we are pleased to submit this revised indicative, non-binding offer for 100% of the shares in Tyro for A$1.60 per share (the “Offer Price”). On a fully diluted basis, this represents an enterprise value of A$875 million.2 We believe this is a full and fair price which is highly attractive to Tyro’s shareholders. At A$1.60 per share, the Offer Price implies 5.9x FY22 Normalised Gross Profit, representing a premium of:
 a) 62% to the closing price of A$0.99 per share on 7 September 2022, being the day prior to any public announcement or rumour of activity from Potentia Capital in Tyro (“Undisturbed Share Price Date”); 
b) 62% to Tyro’s 30-day VWAP to 7 September 2022 of A$0.99 per share; 
c) 88% to Tyro’s 60-day VWAP to 7 September 2022 of A$0.85 per share; 
d) 77% to Tyro’s 90-day VWAP to 7 September 2022 of A$0.90 per share, and; 
e) 167% to Tyro’s 52 week low to 7 September 2022 of A$0.60 per share. 
The Revised Proposal also represents a $0.33 per share increase from our initial NBIO submitted to the Board on 7 September 2022


----------



## UMike (31 December 2022)

Pretty sure these guys know what they're doing. So I'll pick them in the 2023 comp.

Very confident the $1.60 T/O offer will be increased to $1.80.

Got a lot riding on it so all the power to me.


----------

